# Are Fs More Ticklish Than Ts?



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm unbelievably ticklish. You can point at an area on my body with a threatening look on your face and it tickles me. All my "F" family members are similarly ticklish. My "T" husband is NOT ticklish. It dumbfounds me.

Is there a trend for feelers to be more physically responsive than thinkers?

Are you a thinker or a feeler and are you ticklish?:happy:


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Tickling is like the ultimate torture for me. I'd rather be whipped than tickled.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

mulberries said:


> tickling is like the ultimate torture for me. I'd rather be whipped than tickled.


yes yes yes!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

A thinker and ticklish as hell. Everywhere. It feels awful but no one ever believes me because I'm laughing so much...


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Sanjana03 said:


> A thinker and ticklish as hell. Everywhere. It feels awful but no one ever believes me because I'm laughing so much...


It'll also be interesting to me to see how many SPs are ticklish regardless of F/T.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Berdudget said:


> You can point at an area on my body with a threatening look on your face...


I would react to that but it would be my INTJness/aversion to physical contact reacting and not because I'm ticklish which I'm not.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting hypothesis! T, not ticklish (I love to tickle my ticklish friends though, so much fun XD). And I really can't think of any T people I know to be ticklish but 4 F's that are).


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

So far the results are supporting my hypothesis, to some extent. I'm really hoping for a larger pool of responses!


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

T and ticklish, but only in pacific places. And I has a T boyfriend who is also....very ticklish. 

But I wonder if being ticklish has anything to do with F/T? Maybe Fs seem more ticklish because they are more apt to allow someone to get close enough to find out...? I dunno, only people I know and trust know I'm ticklish, because they're the only ones I would let touch me like that in the first place :/


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

No, I'm a T and very ticklish, always have been. My younger brother isn't on the other hand, and he's most likely an F. So yeah, hah.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

T, not ticklish. Except in some places. But generally, even though I get tickled, I can control how I react to it.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

T, quite ticklish, hate being tickled. My dad is a T and is more ticklish than anyone I have ever met - you can stand 2 feet or even more away from him and make tickling movements with your hand and he can't help himself laughing and shying away. It's by far the worst form of torture for him.


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a feeler and I'm not ticklish. I would suppose that "sensors" are more ticklish than "iNtuitives"----that's just my theory though


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> T, not ticklish. Except in some places. But generally, even though I get tickled, I can control how I react to it.


This is actually something I wonder about with my husband. lol. For goodness' sake, he let a coworker burn the skin off his forearm with a lighter for over 60 seconds without flinching! WTH?? So, I wonder if my experience with various Ts who seem to not be ticklish could just be what you're saying.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Pseudonimum said:


> T, not ticklish. Except in some places. But generally, even though I get tickled, I can control how I react to it.


This is what I was trying to say, Ts are probably more likely to control their reactions, thus giving off the impression that they are not ticklish.


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm T and I'm not ticklish. When people try to tickle me it hurts...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know about all T's, but my ISTJ brother wasn't ticklish. He used to torture me by holding me down and tickling my feet. The only way I learnt that I could escape was to mentally switch myself off from the sensation and pretend I was unaffected, eventually he'd give up.

But yes I am very ticklish. My son and I have tickle fights. He knows that if he can go anywhere near the side of my neck that I will fall to pieces lol. Last night it happened. He just sniffs me there or does some light touch that is barely a touch. I love it when I get him back and he giggles like crazy.


----------



## StrangeFruit (May 16, 2011)

Interesting question!
I'm ridiculously ticklish, I hate it....a weakness for people to exploit during playfighting!


----------

